# Snowbirds...Do You Plan To Continue Traveling to Your Summer and Winter Homes?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2018)

Snowbirds, do you plan to keep on traveling each year to your Summer and Winter homes, or do you intend to settle down permanently in one of them eventually?  I would assume if you did, it would be the warmer climate that you enjoy now in winter?   I prefer to be settled and never was interested in snowbirding, but I can understand why so many folks do choose to follow the more pleasant weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh yes while our health is  still good enough to fly,  and hubs is still working we will continue  to travel from one to the other.

We have no idea what the future holds for our second home in the sun, until we know what the terms of Brexit will be...


----------



## Manatee (Oct 2, 2018)

We have lived in Florida 30 years and in Arizona for 14.  In that time we have known many snowbirds.  It is very common for them to tire of keeping 2 homes.  Commonly what they do is sell the home where they keep the snow shovel.

San Jose, the capital of Costa Rica is at an elevation of over 4000'.  Although it is in the tropics at that elevation the climate is pleasant year round.  The nice hotel we stayed in when we were there had neither heat nor AC.  It was fine without them.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 3, 2018)

We did for 3 years...We had to sell our Condo in South Carolina....My husband was diagnosed with Cancer...So we are in our home that we have for 41 years.....

HE IS ALIVE....THAT'S ALL THAT COUNTS....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2018)

OH Yes Peppermint, that's really all that counts, and I hope he lives in no pain!!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes, still driving down almost 19 years now. I love my Florida place and the only reason we keep coming back up here, in NY, is that my wife helps run the park. How much longer....anybody’s guess.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you, holly dolly….


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2018)

That IS all that counts peppermint. I’d do the same for my man. 

We might be interested in becoming snowbirds once my husband retires but mainly do to my SEasonal Affective Disorder since I can get it quite bad. 

My parents travelled to Florida every year for decades and really loved it. If it wasn’t for their crippling old age and the fact that it cost too much to insure my father they would still go every year and I have to admit that it was a beautiful area they were in.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 5, 2018)

DH had relatives who were snowbirds. Main home in Calgary, Alberta Canada; winter home in Mesa, AZ. They loved it, but after about 12 yrs, on one drive back were in a bad auto accident. His aunt had only minor injuries, but the uncle had head injuries and quickly developed dementia.

Their daughter decided to buy the AZ residence from them and moved when she retired. The sons still live in Calgary, so DH's aunt remained there. She eventually moved into a lovely senior housing and was very happy there until she passed away last year.


----------



## ray188 (Oct 7, 2018)

We are the opposite - Sunbirds. After five years of retirement in FL, we escaped the FL Summers for the coolness of the NC mountains. After about five years "moving" twice a year got to be a bit "old" so we stayed one Summer and never went back. Yes, it's hot but you go from your a/c house to your a/c car to the a/c restaurant/movie/mall/whatever.

Of course, with the disappearance of the Snowbirds and the Sunbirds, social life does slow down a bit but it is a good time to catch your breath and try something new.


----------

